# New grinder for French press and pur over around £150



## Andrewjlennon (Feb 1, 2016)

Hi,

Been looking at a number of grinder and cannot see which is right for me.

My criteria is that it be

easy to use

relatively quiet

grind a set amount of beans, usually enough for three cups of coffee, quickly and uniformly

I've been looking at the Lido and MBK hand grinders, but am also wondering what I could get in an electric grinder for the same price. Any machine I get must be new and sealed, I should mention.

Thank you for any suggestions you might have as to the best option for me in terms of a grinder and also possibly where I could located it.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Feldgrind gets my vote. Order from Dear Green if they have stock.

In this price range there are no electric grinders with a great reputation.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

How much coffee would you grind for 3 cups? If smallish doses (~12g) the Feldgrind will do that in one go, but you can do 2 loads at no great inconvenience.

If more like 20g per cup, then the Lidos are perhaps a better option.

Set the grind for pourover, then adjust French press technique to make the same grind work for that.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Brasilia RR45 on fleabay - though I'd check on if it's the 40 or 80 step version.


----------



## Andrewjlennon (Feb 1, 2016)

It would really need to be new and sealed any grinder that I buy.

I am pretty generous with the amount of coffee I use, so a larger capacity grinder would be required and also one that will get the coffee ground without my breaking too much of a sweat.

How much would I need to spend for a decent electric grinder and which ones would you all suggest?


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

How fussy are you with your coffee? I mean for many people a Dualit burr grinder will do, it will probably muddy the flavour and you won't get the very best out of the coffee, but if you are shooting for lots of coffee for a strong flavour then maybe this is ok?

The Baratza Virtuoso is considered a good grinder for brewed and costs about £210 so if you can stretch your budget then you may be able to meet your requirements.


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

I've got the Lido E to grind for brewed (Syphon) but I've recently been using it to grind for espresso. I've been pleasantly surprised by how easy it is to grind for 18-22g, even with light roast beans. Syphon (at the coarse end of espresso at 8 or 9 notches out) is really easy so press and drip would be even easier. I wouldn't recommend any electric grinders for this kind of work simply because of retention and/or single dosing issues, but if you just want brewed then a Baratza Encore is in the same price range and could be cheaper than a Lido.


----------



## Andrewjlennon (Feb 1, 2016)

The Rok grinder looked ideal for me, but it seems to have too many teething issues at the moment. Similarly, the Percision looks good.

I think that I am leaning towards the Lido.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

I forgot about the Encore, that may well be the ideal but for you.


----------



## Andrewjlennon (Feb 1, 2016)

Would the Lido 2 or the 3 be best for French press and pour over? I'd prefer something that got the job done quickly, but if there is little between the two in terms of grinding time, then I'd prefer the 3 given it smaller size and antistatic container.


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Dylan said:


> I forgot about the Encore, that may well be the ideal but for you.


^this

although I think a Feldgrind or Lido is a better option


----------



## JKK (Feb 19, 2014)

How about the new Wilfa grinder ( £95 )

http://www.workshopcoffee.com/collections/hardware/products/wilfa-grinder

Some promising reviews.

-JKK


----------



## Andrewjlennon (Feb 1, 2016)

That looks pretty decent and would suit my needs well as I don't need to grind for espresso. Do you have any links to reviews as I can't seem to find any?


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

JKK said:


> How about the new Wilfa grinder ( £95 )
> 
> http://www.workshopcoffee.com/collections/hardware/products/wilfa-grinder
> 
> ...


Some promising reviews from who?

The Krups has some promising reviews on Amazon, it matters what the source is.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Dylan said:


> Some promising reviews from who?
> 
> The Krups has some promising reviews on Amazon, it matters what the source is.


http://www.workshopcoffee.com/blogs/journal


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Thats not really a review, but a promo piece for a grinder they sell. I know a company like this would suffer from selling their customers something that was no good, but it cant be taken as gospel.

Would you take their word on this, or spend a little more on something like the Encore?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Dylan said:


> Thats not really a review, but a promo piece for a grinder they sell. I know a company like this would suffer from selling their customers something that was no good, but it cant be taken as gospel.
> 
> Would you take their word on this, or spend a little more on something like the Encore?


Encore is over 3 figures, which seems to be the Wilfa's USP in the context of the Workshop piece.

All we have on either is the word of owners & sellers (I'd be happy to take James Bailey's word), it's very unlikely that a clear difference in quality could be established between the two, beyond ease of use, noise, footprint, etc.

If I was in the market for one, I'd buy the one I liked the look of best, perhaps the quieter one. (In reality I wouldn't buy either, I prefer to grind by hand).


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

@Andrewjlennon

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?29455-Baratza-Encore-Conical-Burr-Grinder-£105-Amazon


----------



## Andrewjlennon (Feb 1, 2016)

Still looking for a grinder. Sort of settled on a Virtuoso, but trying to find one for less than full RRP.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

I may be offering a Preciso soon for around £160ish delivered. In case that might be of interest? It's less than a year old - I think - and relatively lightly used as I drink a mix of espresso and brewed.


----------



## Andrewjlennon (Feb 1, 2016)

That is a bargain for someone, but it's a new one that I'm looking for. Why are you selling yours, could I ask?


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Andrewjlennon said:


> That is a bargain for someone, but it's a new one that I'm looking for. Why are you selling yours, could I ask?


Fair enough.

I decided to go big and got an EK instead ;-).


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

I have just bought a Feldgrind and it is a fantastic grinder, I haven't used the Lido range of grinders so can't give a comparison but I doubt they'd be better and think it may just be a choice of which you liked the look of better. I made coffee for 5 the other day using my feldgrind a v60 (for me) and an Eva Solo for the others I switched between grinds quick enough and got through the beans in no time. I ground once for the v60 and topped up the grinder half way through grinding for the Eva. I am tempted by that preciso though, used is never an issue with me, especially on here.


----------

